# LRM SAN DIEGO



## robz1904 (Mar 17, 2007)

post pix :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wernt you there? :dunno: that dont make sence y didu not take pics


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Bones' "Lil Bastard" took 2nd place!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 3 2007, 08:22 PM~8035600
> *Bones' "Lil Bastard" took 2nd place!
> 
> 
> ...


  Im starting on my lil tiger next week. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## robz1904 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## robz1904 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 3 2007, 08:16 PM~8035563
> *wernt you there? :dunno: that dont make sence y didu not take pics
> *


yeah but i didnt take that many pix


----------



## robz1904 (Mar 17, 2007)

My homies bike this morning


----------



## robz1904 (Mar 17, 2007)

His bike later on today


----------



## robz1904 (Mar 17, 2007)

Another bike getting stiped


----------



## robz1904 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## robz1904 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## robz1904 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## robz1904 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## robz1904 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## robz1904 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## robz1904 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## robz1904 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## robz1904 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## robz1904 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robz1904_@Jun 3 2007, 08:51 PM~8035847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore of this bike


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robz1904_@Jun 3 2007, 08:54 PM~8035876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you need to layer to pistols to give them body Tony O


----------



## robz1904 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## robz1904 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cool pics


----------



## robz1904 (Mar 17, 2007)

This bikes sick for being raiders.....we need a charger one that can compete


----------



## robz1904 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## robz1904 (Mar 17, 2007)

My last one


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by robz1904_@Jun 3 2007, 08:49 PM~8035816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an artistics trike?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

anybody have any of santana's club


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

thanks for postin pics 
damn sweet n sour aint retired i need drastic measures


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 3 2007, 09:15 PM~8036026
> *Is that an artistics trike?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 3 2007, 09:15 PM~8036026
> *Is that an artistics trike?
> *


that is 805lowridersjr or wat ever his useer is we all know him by jr


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jun 3 2007, 09:16 PM~8036038
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wheres your bike? :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

the dumbass did not go tat why art is hella pissed at the whole club cus not many members attended 
were going to get our asssses chewed up real good i can tell you that


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 3 2007, 09:23 PM~8036083
> *Wheres your bike?  :dunno:
> *


i wasnt able to go cuz of baseball.and yea eric we are gonna chewd up but watevea's we can all go to vegas


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jun 3 2007, 08:55 PM~8036269
> *i wasnt able to go cuz of baseball.and yea eric we are gonna chewd up but watevea's we can all go to vegas
> *


i believe to show in vegas you had to show at least once in the season i may be wrong


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 3 2007, 10:07 PM~8036354
> *i believe to show in vegas you had to show at least once in the season i may be wrong
> *


wrong.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 3 2007, 10:07 PM~8036354
> *i believe to show in vegas you had to show at least once in the season i may be wrong
> *


your thinking of bike of the year. you have to win sweepstakes once on the tour to qualify for bike of the year.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 3 2007, 09:08 PM~8036359
> *wrong.
> *


damn really ?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 3 2007, 10:24 PM~8036411
> *damn really ?
> *


yea really! i showed at vegas a couple times without showing durring the tour..


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

damn . well lets get off my ass about this fuckers :biggrin: iam wrong chit mann lol so any more pics ???


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 3 2007, 09:15 PM~8036026
> *Is that an artistics trike?
> *


THEE ARTISTICS! THATS MY BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any more pics


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 3 2007, 11:59 PM~8036563
> *any more pics
> *


i took a bunch but i'm too tired to post em. i'll try to do it tomorrow! 

Good Meeting All You Guys Out Here! I had a great Time! :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

who won best of show
n every catagory?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robz1904_@Jun 4 2007, 02:06 PM~8035977
> *This bikes sick for being raiders.....we need a charger one that can compete
> 
> 
> ...


this still be considered a trike even though its off set?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 3 2007, 11:24 PM~8036679
> *i took a bunch but i'm too tired to post em. i'll try to do it tomorrow!
> 
> Good Meeting All You Guys Out Here! I had a great Time! :biggrin:
> *



good meeting you bro your bikes are FLAWLESS :biggrin: ill post my pics later on just got home 7 hour drive


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 4 2007, 02:24 AM~8036679
> *i took a bunch but i'm too tired to post em. i'll try to do it tomorrow!
> 
> Good Meeting All You Guys Out Here! I had a great Time! :biggrin:
> *


WE WANT PICS!!...WE WANT PICS!!...WE WANT PICS!!...WE WANT PICS!!...WE WANT PICS!!...WE WANT PICS!!...WE WANT PICS!!...WE WANT PICS!!...


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

GOOD SEEIN YOU AND YOUR BIKES TonyO! :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Very Clean Lil Tiger! Nice meetin u Supreme69! :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 4 2007, 11:44 AM~8037954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam tony u got to many of ur front fenders on backwards


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 4 2007, 12:36 PM~8038256
> *dam tony u got to many of ur front fenders on backwards
> *


sure,kick the poor guy while he's down! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any moer pics??????????


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

:0  :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

great bike turn out alot of freakin bikes mabey almost as many as cars congrats to the winners and shit


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 4 2007, 01:40 PM~8039776
> *great bike turn out alot of freakin bikes mabey almost as many as cars congrats to the winners and shit
> *


WUZ UP MAN DID YOU GET MY PM


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 4 2007, 01:40 PM~8039776
> *great bike turn out alot of freakin bikes mabey almost as many as cars congrats to the winners and shit
> *



yeah lots of nice bikes out there. we took 3 awards home


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

more info n more pics?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice Bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

birds59 im uploading pics right now wheres yours at? :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 4 2007, 01:59 PM~8039933
> *birds59 im uploading pics right now wheres yours at? :biggrin:
> *


im lucky i get to be on here cant wait until they fix my computer so i can upload my pics. nice meeting all you guys from layitlow in San Diego I had a blast and the jente were firme thats why i like going to the shows out of town instead of staying in our backyard.


----------



## BROEZBEFOREHOEZ (Dec 28, 2005)

i am looking for the owner of the ''raider'' three wheeler lowrider bike pm me so I can mail you the trophy;s from the '' on a sunday after noon'' car hop show in san diego.
I was too busy too realize that you left the trophys behind....


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

any pics of the beachcruizers or dynos?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whats up wth the trikes? :dunno:


----------



## robz1904 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jun 4 2007, 12:03 AM~8036860
> *this still be considered a trike even though its off set?
> *


No, its considered a bicycle with a side-car


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

so who got what. anyone place?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wers tony o wen u need him i kno hes gots pics n info on winners


----------



## robz1904 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 4 2007, 07:59 PM~8042167
> *so who got what. anyone place?
> *


i took a trophy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 4 2007, 08:00 PM~8042177
> *wers tony o wen u need him i kno hes gots pics n info on winners
> *


I hope we dont have to wait a week for pics. :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Found these in another topic.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 4 2007, 07:31 PM~8042468
> *Found these in another topic.
> 
> 
> ...


nice looking rims


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Jun 4 2007, 10:05 PM~8043209
> *nice looking rims
> *


I knew you would like that. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by robz1904_@Jun 4 2007, 06:54 AM~8035876
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn what a hot looking bike  :thumbsup:


:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 4 2007, 06:44 PM~8037954
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot bro you too. Hit me up on a PM on those parts we talked about, get me a shipped price


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

So who took Sweeps?

Please post them up?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

2ND PLACE 12" CATAGORY


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gcareaga_@Jun 5 2007, 09:46 AM~8043673
> *So who took Sweeps?
> 
> Please post them up?
> *



1st Lady Death
2nd Sweet N Sour
3rd Aftershock


Best of, :dunno:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 4 2007, 11:54 PM~8043702
> *1st Lady Death
> 2nd  Sweet N Sour
> 3rd Aftershock
> ...



I LIKED THAT BIKE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 5 2007, 09:58 AM~8043714
> *I LIKED THAT BIKE
> *


yes its a very hot bike, he's got a bad ass Toyshop style sprocket now too.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jun 4 2007, 11:35 PM~8043637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn tonyo your talking all hot and stuff :biggrin: no but that bike is badass. ive never seen so many bikes at one time at a show. all the bike clubs there showed strong. everyones bike looked good out there.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

schwinn 1966 it was great meeting you homie your bikes where hella clean too


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no more pics???????????????????????????
any oneeeeeeeeeeeeee thats to lil pics for a huge fuken show


----------



## G_BALLAH (Jul 26, 2006)

I TOOK 1ST PLACE FULL TRIKE... OUTSTANDING UPHOLSTERY... AND BEST OF SHOW 1ST PLACE TRIKE WITH THIS ONE......









AND FIRST PLACE 24+26 INCH WITH THIS......









NICE MEETIN A COUPLE OF FELLOW LIL MEMBERZ THERE!!!! 



 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

mas fotos?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

pOST other PIcs of Bikes that took Trophies ...


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

I TOOK 2ND PLACE........


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jun 6 2007, 12:45 AM~8047220
> *I TOOK 2ND PLACE........
> *


semi custom right? who took 1st?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Jun 5 2007, 02:45 PM~8047220
> *I TOOK 2ND PLACE........
> *



your bike is nice bro


----------



## mortalkombat2 (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 4 2007, 08:32 PM~8042477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :worship:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

JUST WANT TO ASK ONE QUESTION,AS MY SON WALKED THE BIKE PART,HE ONLY NOTICED 2 OTHER SEMI CUSTOM TRIKES,WHICH WOULD BE 3 WITH HIS,BUT ONLY 1ST AND 2ND WERE GIVIN OUT,WHAT WOULD YOU CATAGORIZE THESE IN.......








































































I ONLY SEE TWO THAT WOULD BE CLASSIFIED AS SEMI CUSTOM....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ISN'T THE FIRST ONE A 26" FRAME?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BTW ,THESE THE ONES SANTANA TOOK.....








































:nicoderm:


----------



## Aztecbike (May 2, 2006)




----------



## Aztecbike (May 2, 2006)




----------



## Aztecbike (May 2, 2006)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Jun 5 2007, 06:27 PM~8048728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos bike is this


----------



## Aztecbike (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 5 2007, 06:32 PM~8048788
> *whos bike is this
> *


OSO'S COUSIN


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Jun 5 2007, 05:28 PM~8048747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yeah I took 2nd place in Semi Custom. Im not sure who took 1st.


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 5 2007, 01:52 PM~8047277
> *your bike is nice bro
> *


Thanks


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i know tonyo took pics.............where they at?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

thell be in a week or 2


----------



## trueblue702 (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aztecbike_@Jun 5 2007, 05:27 PM~8048728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: cool the home girl Joselyn was there


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 6 2007, 03:32 AM~8048291
> *ISN'T THE FIRST ONE A 26" FRAME?
> *


Yes but trikes are not broken down by frame size other wise there would be a million trike categories just like the cars.

I counted 7 semi custom trikes but the old Lil Heartbreaker should have won in that category because of the system and molded skirts. The thing that hurt you was no murals, minimal display, engraving, and plating :dunno:

2 of those semi custom could be boarderline full though so it was kind of a judge's decision on those :dunno: The one with the huge casket could be semi but then again he has the replacement things on the down tube so I dunno. The yellow one had the seat post cut but not all the way so that was another borderline semi/full custom :dunno:

All I can say is throw a few custom parts on there with engraving, murals, and pinstriping and you'll take it next time


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks for the pics. Look like everyone had a nice time. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 6 2007, 07:00 AM~8049888
> *i know tonyo took pics.............where they at?
> *


Photobucket isn't working at work right now. I dont know WTF is wrong with it, I'm not blocked from it but the page doesn't come up for me :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Did anyone take pics of Harry's Dream? :dunno:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Jun 5 2007, 03:35 PM~8047141
> *pOST other PIcs of Bikes that took Trophies ...
> *



We took 1st and 3rd in the 12" Category


















Got 2nd Street









1st, 2nd & 3rd on 16" Original

1st & 2nd 20" Original
:biggrin:


----------



## bastre (Jun 5, 2007)

hello everybody very nice the bike !!!
ps: sorry for my english but i speak very little english 

a+


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yo tony y u care so muchh abouyt harrys dream? 
it just is a mild with some gay murals n arties old parts wich he sould of not sold to him


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 6 2007, 11:42 AM~8053291
> *yo tony y u care so muchh abouyt harrys dream?
> it just is a mild with some gay murals n arties old parts wich he sould of not sold to him
> *


I AGREE...... :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 6 2007, 09:42 PM~8053291
> *yo tony y u care so muchh abouyt harrys dream?
> it just is a mild with some gay murals n arties old parts wich he sould of not sold to him
> *



Well I like keeping record of all the bikes at shows I attend but I didn't make it over to take pics of that bike or Lady death. I'm not worried about Lady Death pics cuz I already took them in Vegas but I haven't seen Harry's Dream in 2 or 3 years since he was in Vegas last time.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 6 2007, 12:36 PM~8053617
> *Well I like keeping record of all the bikes at shows I attend but I didn't make it over to take pics of that bike or Lady death.  I'm not worried about Lady Death pics cuz I already took them in Vegas but I haven't seen Harry's Dream in 2 or 3 years since he was in Vegas last time.
> *


ITS THE SAME BUT WITH MOST OF CREAMATORS PARTS.....


----------



## GANGSTA BOOGIE II (May 1, 2007)

Thanx for the info TonyO,heres the pics or pic you requested,btw,you gotta resize the pics lower than 630x? for the photobucket to work,cause it dosen't want to work if you don't resize them....
















:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lil baster n osos lil bike can take that shit out easy yo


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 7 2007, 01:04 AM~8054646
> *lil baster n  osos lil bike can take that shit out easy yo
> *


Nope that's why Lil Bastard lost but hey it was the first time out and they bumped him up to Mild instead of street. It was just a show to qualify at anyway.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cus some lady went criin to judges wat bone told me
osos bike just need some pinstping n leafin or some mural n its set maybe soem 16 144s would help it 2


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 7 2007, 01:13 AM~8054708
> *cus some lady went criin to judges wat bone told me
> osos bike just need some pinstping n leafin or some mural n its set maybe soem 16 144s would help it 2
> *



Oso's bike would have taken out Harry's dream if he had murals, pinstriping, and engraving. I like the parts he has on that bike but it comes up a little bit short on points in those categories


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

well lil basterd lost to eddie bike that one with the fuken wresting ring for a display only cus of the damn display come on that bike dont have shit of twisted just a mural n thats it 

bone had all kinds twisted , cusomt parts , nice paint , rims , murals

osos dont need engraving or maybe it dose i like how simple it is but then again it has faced shit that why i like it and wen i saw it for the first time it made my day yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 6 2007, 03:20 PM~8054766
> *well lil basterd lost to eddie bike that one with the fuken wresting ring for a display only cus of the damn display come on that bike dont have shit of twisted just a mural n thats it
> bone had all kinds twisted , cusomt parts , nice paint , rims , murals
> 
> ...



thats my homies sons bike and he didnt build it to compete he built it for his son to enjoy. we aint in it to win awards and trophies


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

stil i think lilbasterd got its trophie stolen or someint
i dont kno i heard the judge was a young cat who might of not known shit about bikes acording to bone


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 6 2007, 03:35 PM~8054887
> *stil i think lilbasterd got its trophie stolen or someint
> i dont kno i heard the judge was a young cat who might of not known shit about bikes acording to bone
> *



well if they want the trophie im sure my homie would gladly let them have it.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 7 2007, 01:35 AM~8054887
> *stil i think lilbasterd got its trophie stolen or someint
> i dont kno i heard the judge was a young cat who might of not known shit about bikes acording to bone
> *


Naw both judges were seasoned vets to the game, Richard and Bobby. They've seen more bikes than any of us will ever see and they know what's what.

Bone Collector was happy just to place ya know and that's all that matters. Now he has 4 months to work on it and get it ready for Vegas. 

Either way Lil Bastard was going to go up against Vear the Dragon or Harry's Dream. I think it was closer between him and Harry's Dream. Either way it is what it is and now the focus is on Vegas


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

oh yes yes vegas :biggrin: tru taht 
fuck that im not going to far


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 6 2007, 05:37 PM~8054903
> *well if they want the trophie im sure my homie would gladly let them have it.
> *


If he is giving away trophies we are always looking for trophies for the next online bike show.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2007, 04:00 PM~8055046
> *If he is giving away trophies we are always looking for trophies  for the  next online bike show.
> *



ill hit him up when he gets back from working out of town


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm finally getting over jet lag and lack of sleep.........San Diego was nuts .....It's crazy going to a place so far from home and the people make you feel right at home. A big thanks to Art for helping me hold it down we worked on my bike from 7:00 am to 2:30 pm (Slamming cups in with a hammer and a wallet) and he drove to San Diego from LA and got there at around 5:00 am. So many cats I met at the show If I forget anybody sorry about that Schwinn 66 Just a straight up good guy , JR 805 cool Mutha #$%#@ , Angel , some of the younger Thee Artistics crew one of them got caught up checking out the models ass........ Big Tony O your other homie from AZ I can't think of his name real funny cat. Taco and a bunch more of RO cats the owner of lady death ...Damn that's a hot bike Man it was a sweet time My only regret was not taking a lot more pictures I was stuck behind My booth all day I guess I'll have to make another trip :biggrin: ..........But to every one thanks and it was real cool meeting the LIL fam.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

ooo shit bones u bring NY up in the lowlow game next year ill try 2 b out therfe wit yaa
c that shit rocin THEE ARTISTICS PLAQUE AND CONGRADS ON THE WILL


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Thee Artistics had nothing too impressing on display besides Bone Collectors Bike, cant wait to see new cremator finished...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

shit i would of shown 2
:tears:
dont worry next year its a whole new thing
cus me n juan n omar n sam n ltos of mofos bustin for sure


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 4 2007, 06:39 PM~8040971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what does it mean when you have that band over your plaque like that? seriously.


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

It means a fellow club member has past away


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Jun 6 2007, 11:17 PM~8057068
> *It means a fellow club member has past away
> *


thought it was something like that. thanks for the info.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jun 7 2007, 05:56 AM~8056429
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bone Collector's favorite new restaurant :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jun 6 2007, 10:41 PM~8056781
> *Thee Artistics had nothing too impressing on display besides Bone Collectors Bike, cant wait to see new cremator finished...
> *


WE WILL BE DEBUTING ATLEAST 3 in NOV car show in ODESSA! STAY TUNED

what ever the category thats being represented, the representation and being there whats counts...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 7 2007, 09:02 AM~8058569
> *Bone Collector's favorite new restaurant :roflmao:
> *


damn we dont have one of them here 

bUt when i go to funky town is a DOUBLE PATTY ON SOUR DUOGH AND CURLY FRIES... <FOUND THE SUBSTITUTE AT ARBYS:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 7 2007, 06:06 PM~8058867
> *damn we dont have one of them here
> 
> bUt when i go to funky town is a DOUBLE PATTY ON SOUR DUOGH  AND CURLY FRIES... <FOUND THE SUBSTITUTE AT ARBYS:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



You dont have Jack in the Box in Texas either? :dunno: Damn I thought Jack was more spread out than just AZ and Cali


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robz1904_@Jun 3 2007, 11:57 PM~8035906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice line up... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 7 2007, 06:39 PM~8059021
> *Nice line up... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 7 2007, 10:38 AM~8059015
> *You dont have Jack in the Box in Texas either?  :dunno:  Damn I thought Jack was more spread out than just AZ and Cali
> *


WE DO JUST IN THE BIGGER CITIES....


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 7 2007, 09:38 AM~8059015
> *You dont have Jack in the Box in Texas either?  :dunno:  Damn I thought Jack was more spread out than just AZ and Cali
> *



We do :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jun 7 2007, 10:38 AM~8059015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THERES 4 OF THEM WITHIN 10 MILES OF MY HOUSE. :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 7 2007, 07:05 PM~8059199
> *THERES 4 OF THEM WITHIN 10 MILES OF MY HOUSE. :cheesy:
> *



oh ok cool


----------



## Down Low 74 (Feb 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 7 2007, 09:38 AM~8059015
> *You dont have Jack in the Box in Texas either?  :dunno:  Damn I thought Jack was more spread out than just AZ and Cali
> *


we do have Jack in the Box here in Texas, at least down here we do :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Down Low 74_@Jun 7 2007, 11:07 AM~8059220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT MIGHT BE A DUDE, TUCKIN THE WANG :ugh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

LMAO...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Jun 7 2007, 08:58 AM~8059152-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:barf:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Not nexy year eric this year


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

man i knew i should of went just to take pics at least i took a pic of every bike there :uh:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

there are still a few more pics i need to post. i'm still in Cali and didnt bring my card reader. I'll post em when i get back to Denver. :biggrin: Gonna be hangin out on Hollywood Blvd. next couple of days....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

cali got ya hooked LOL


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 8 2007, 02:50 AM~8062227
> * there are still a few more pics i need to post. i'm still in Cali and didnt bring my card reader. I'll post em when i get back to Denver.  :biggrin:  Gonna be hangin out on Hollywood Blvd. next couple of days....
> *


Post your vacation pics when ya get back too


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

was thinkin about takin the bikes and lettin my kids ride em on Hollywood Blvd.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 7 2007, 05:23 PM~8062391
> *was thinkin about takin the bikes and lettin my kids ride em on Hollywood Blvd.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Whats up supreme im ready to mural the back of the wagon


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 6 2007, 03:35 PM~8054887
> *stil i think lilbasterd got its trophie stolen or someint
> i dont kno i heard the judge was a young cat who might of not known shit about bikes acording to bone
> *


Your getting mad like if your the owner of the bike. Relax if the the plaque means that much to you Pm me your address and ill send it to you my son got one already in San Bernardino


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Bone collector Nice meeting you in San Diego I have alot of trophys in the garage from the past two years im willing to donate them. hit me up Im the owner of the Eddie bike I need a air setup for the the 16 bike


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jun 7 2007, 10:30 PM~8064209
> *Whats up supreme im ready to mural the back of the wagon
> *



and it dont stop :biggrin: i say just reshoot the whole body a different blue


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 7 2007, 10:38 AM~8059015
> *You dont have Jack in the Box in Texas either?  :dunno:  Damn I thought Jack was more spread out than just AZ and Cali
> *


I dont know where he stays but there's a Jack in the Crack on every block from here to houston, dallas fw, and san antonio


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 8 2007, 02:59 AM~8064703
> *I dont know where he stays but there's a Jack in the Crack on every block from here to houston, dallas fw, and san antonio
> *


when i lived on teri rd its was just down the way!! :cheesy: :cheesy: 

their everywhere in the bigger city..im in west tx now, we aint got one in lubbock...hell we barely got a hooters a couple yrs back..and a krispy creme,that made the papers..lol


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 6 2007, 06:52 PM~8054993
> *Naw both judges were seasoned vets to the game, Richard and Bobby.  They've seen more bikes than any of us will ever see and they know what's what.
> 
> Bone Collector was happy just to place ya know and that's all that matters.  Just wait until Vegas, Lil Bastard is coming to my camp for an overhaul!*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 8 2007, 03:19 AM~8064718
> *when i lived on teri rd its was just down the way!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> their everywhere in the bigger city..im in west tx now, we aint got one in lubbock...hell we barely got a hooters a couple yrs back..and a krispy creme,that made the papers..lol
> *


uuummmmm hooters and creme :yes:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 11 2007, 08:51 PM~8086629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


didn't this one have murals on the side of the fenders?
looked like a damn good show


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 12 2007, 09:15 AM~8088849
> *didn't this one have murals on the side of the fenders?
> looked like a damn good show
> *


yeah it used too. it just got a new paint job and when i talked with the owners they were still not done with it. so im sure we'll be seein more of this one.


----------



## GANGSTA BOOGIE II (May 1, 2007)

:biggrin: Yea, still more stuff gettin done to it,gettin it ready for L.V :yes:


----------



## GANGSTA BOOGIE II (May 1, 2007)

As for the rest of the pics of LRM San Diego Show


----------



## GANGSTA BOOGIE II (May 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Schwinn1966 should have won Best display. Who won that anyway? I didnt pay attention to who won special awards cuz I knew I wasn't getting any :tears:


----------



## GANGSTA BOOGIE II (May 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTA BOOGIE II (May 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTA BOOGIE II (May 1, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn that's a lot of pictures :thumbsup:


Anyone hear when the dude was blasting that San Diego Chargers theme song? That's the gayest sports song I've ever heard :thumbsdown:


----------



## GANGSTA BOOGIE II (May 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTA BOOGIE II (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 13 2007, 07:08 PM~8099847
> *Damn that's a lot of pictures :thumbsup:
> Anyone hear when the dude was blasting that San Diego Chargers theme song?  That's the gayest sports song I've ever heard :thumbsdown:
> *


Hell Yea, He had it on freakin repeat :uh:


----------



## GANGSTA BOOGIE II (May 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: 
















































































































































Dammm, thats it....... :nicoderm:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTA BOOGIE II_@Jun 14 2007, 05:17 AM~8099894
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



This bike has some nice ideas but they aren't executed too well on the bike. The plating looks cheap, the body could have been done better, and the parts could be cleaner. If everything was done clean it would be a nice bike.


----------



## GANGSTA BOOGIE II (May 1, 2007)

Whats up with this pic TonyO?








:nicoderm: What were you homies trying to figure out?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTA BOOGIE II_@Jun 14 2007, 05:34 AM~8099989
> *Whats up with this pic TonyO?
> 
> 
> ...



I was showing those guys the Dtwisted parts on Lil Bastard. One of them just bought a set of Dtwisted cups and he wanted to see how they looked like on a bike.


----------



## GANGSTA BOOGIE II (May 1, 2007)

Oh,thats the one they called "lil basterd"


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

thanks for them long awated pics yo


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTA BOOGIE II_@Jun 14 2007, 05:48 AM~8100068
> *Oh,thats the one they called "lil basterd"
> *



Yeah that's Bone Collector's bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTA BOOGIE II_@Jun 14 2007, 05:17 AM~8099894
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



I liked the pool bike. Its a nice clean simple bike


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTA BOOGIE II_@Jun 13 2007, 08:34 PM~8099989
> *Whats up with this pic TonyO?
> 
> 
> ...


he doesn't even know them, hahaha


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 15 2007, 02:23 AM~8105916
> *he doesn't even know them, hahaha
> *



That's Wolfe and Adam smartass :angry: I'm making parts for both of them for their kids' bikes


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 19 2007, 04:16 PM~8135485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I seen this bad girl up close It's gonna take one bad mutha #[email protected]!* to knock it from the number one spot.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jun 20 2007, 12:03 AM~8135815
> *I seen this bad girl up close It's gonna take one bad mutha #[email protected]!* to knock it from the number one spot.
> *




KILLAONEZ111 is up to the challenge. He said he's gunnin for that bike :guns:

Meanwhile I've given up on 16" Radical. That's why I built Pirate bike, so I can go after 16" Semi :happysad:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

u suck tony your a looser for not trying lol


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 19 2007, 03:07 PM~8136232
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i think hes concentrating on something else besides the bike

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 20 2007, 02:52 AM~8136874
> *i think hes  concentrating on something else besides the bike
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Tru dat I gotta get my game on


----------

